# pasta bake



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

600g lean steak mince 
350g macaroni
1 large onion
1 tin (295g) of cream of mushroom soup (condensed)
1 tin (295g) of cream of tomato soup (condensed)

1.peel, chop and dice the large onion
2.brown the mince and onion in a pan,drain away the excess fat..
3.put the mince and onion in a large casserole dish,add the macaroni,the 2 tins of soup,refill the empty tins with whole milk and add it to the contents,good pinch of salt and pepper,mix really well...
4.heat the oven to 180c/fan 160c... cook for 1hr 10min...take out and stir well half way through cooking...."enjoy"


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey GYM? Is mince maybe what we call hamburger or chopped beef? I am at a loss here....


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Hey GYM? Is mince maybe what we call hamburger or chopped beef? I am at a loss here....


yes pumpkin5,just looked it up i think its what you call hamburger meat!!! or if it makes it easier its the same meat you make lasagna with hope that helps huh!but if not get back to me ok!! its really nice!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

mince= ground beef


----------

